# Zagreb



## Industrial

Uber is in Croatia about a year now. Market is rising, so we need a place to talk about problems and...

Uberovci iz Zagreba, ovdje slobodno pišite o problemima, događanjima i svemu što se događa u zajednici.


----------



## Lexkan

Problems and...
Good luck


----------



## Industrial

Small cars are driving in Zagreb, it is under standard. There are many much older cars than 10 yrs.

How can 4 riders fit in:

Opel Corsa









WV Polo


----------



## Lexkan

You can fit one Vietnamese, Laotian and two Cambodians


----------



## Lexkan

I my case polo wagon turbo diesel would be great. But there is none being made


----------



## Industrial

Uberovci iz Zagreba, kako ste preživjeli siječanja. Koliko vam je pao promet?!


----------



## Lexkan

Evo Veljača vadi stvar


----------



## Industrial

Ubijaju me vožnje na rubne dijelove grada, čisti gubitak...


----------



## Lexkan

Ma da. Prazan hod nije nikako isplativ


----------



## Industrial

Voziti za Uber u Zagrebu postaje rizično zanimanje. Sa jedne strane možeš očekivati napad od strane taksista, a sa druge strane inspekciju koja će ti odrezati kaznu i oduzeti tablice na mjesec dana. Bajna li je ta lijepa naša, ili bolje lijepa njihova.

Koji faktor u društvu predstavljaju taksisti?! Pazi ih se, štiti ih se, pa čovjeku čisto dođe da se zapita koliko su oni važni?
Jesu li važni poput kirurga, profesora ili teta u vrtiću?!


----------



## Lexkan

http://www.index.hr/mobile/clanak.aspx?category=vijesti&id=951336


----------



## Industrial

Sinoć smo na HRT-u mogli vidjeti kako se UBER stavlja izvan zakona, tj. svaki UBER partner je u prekršaju po tumačenju ministarstva. Stoga, svatko tko vozi preko platforme može biti prekršajno kažnjen od strane inspekcije.
Druga instanca, ona sudska, dosada nije donijela niti jedno pravomoćno rješenje po kojem bi se moglo tumačiti kako je UBER izvan Zakona o prijevozu u cestovnom prometu.
Radna skupina u ministarstvu radi po starim dobrim običajima, svi tupe svoje i rješenja godinama neće biti. Promjene zakona će se dogoditi negdje 2055. godine jer je svima njima dobro.

Uglavnom, otvoren je lov na sve vozače i partnere koji rade preko platforme. Možete imati sve dokumente u autu, kako se preporučuje, ali to vam doslovno ništa ne znači. Kazne koje se izriču su samostalna interpretacija inspektora, ali kreću se od 20.000 do 100.000 kuna za pravne osobe (tvrtke), ali nemojte misliti kako ćete proći kroz to "neoštećeni" jer se izriču kazne i za fizičke osobe od 15.000 do 50.000 kuna.

Trenutno ne znam što misliti. Zadnjih dana promet baš i ne blista, definitivno ima previše vozila koja su uključena. Veliki partneri UBER-a muljaju na sve strane sa vozačima. Rade se ugovori o djelu koji su na dnevnoj bazi, nitko nije prijavljen, ali sve funkcionira. Ekipa iz UBER-a na to svakako žmiri jer to kao nije njihov problem, ali glavno da se priča o nekakvim standardima. Klasično prodavanje muda pod bubrege. Dobili smo UBER na balkanski način.


----------



## Turbo1978

Danas je isto nastavljam lov na autobusnom gamad


----------



## Sonic40

Tko plaća kazne, vozač, partner ili Uber!? Dolaze poruke podrške ali ništa precizno? Industrial, potpuno se slažem s tobom, takvo je i moje iskustvo.


----------



## Turbo1978

Dobro pitanje


----------



## Industrial

Sonic40 said:


> Tko plaća kazne, vozač, partner ili Uber!? Dolaze poruke podrške ali ništa precizno? Industrial, potpuno se slažem s tobom, takvo je i moje iskustvo.


Za vozače koji rade ili "rade" kod partnera 99% neće biti kazne ili će ona biti odbačena na sudu. Tvrtke partneri su ti koji dobivaju prekršajnu kaznu i odgovorne osobe u tvrtki.

UBER deklarativno stoji iza tvrtke partnera u svim pogledima, tj. prešutno Vam govore da će Vas logistički i financijski zbrinuti ako dođe do problema. Naravno, morate se pobrinuti da slijepo pratite njihove savjete u svezi glede papirologije i financijskog poslovanja. Imaju angažirano odvjetničko društvo koje pruža pravnu pomoć. U slučaju problema, morate se odmah obratiti uberovim zaposlenicima u Vukovarskoj. Treba biti realan i shvatiti kako nitko neće stati iza Vas sa papirom na kojem će pisati da će Vam se sve nadoknaditi jer to već vuče drugu zakonsku problematiku.

Nedavno sam bio u uredu i mogu reći kako sam vidio popriličan broj nezadovoljnih partnera. Uglavnom su to ljudi koji imaju svoju tvrtku ili obrt, te voze sami ili imaju još jednog vozača. Mnogi su očito mislili kako će odraditi 40 sati tjedno i od toga namiriti sve troškove poslovanja, amortizaciju i plaću. Gospodo draga, to je nemoguće na ovakvom tržištu gdje ima ovoliki broj vozača i nelojalne konkurencije. Nema "lagodnog" života od vožnje.

Sa druge strane partneri, tj. neki, su govna. Nitko neće podijeliti ikakve informacije, pomoći drugome nego se šuti i čeka da drugome krepa krava. Jučer su me izbacili iz grupa na fejsu jer eto nisam popularan sa ovakvom pričom. Kvarim posao u kojem navlače naivce na kojima zarađuju, a vozači izvuku kraći kraj.


----------



## Turbo1978

Industrial said:


> Za vozače koji rade ili "rade" kod partnera 99% neće biti kazne ili će ona biti odbačena na sudu. Tvrtke partneri su ti koji dobivaju prekršajnu kaznu i odgovorne osobe u tvrtki.
> 
> UBER deklarativno stoji iza tvrtke partnera u svim pogledima, tj. prešutno Vam govore da će Vas logistički i financijski zbrinuti ako dođe do problema. Naravno, morate se pobrinuti da slijepo pratite njihove savjete u svezi glede papirologije i financijskog poslovanja. Imaju angažirano odvjetničko društvo koje pruža pravnu pomoć. U slučaju problema, morate se odmah obratiti uberovim zaposlenicima u Vukovarskoj. Treba biti realan i shvatiti kako nitko neće stati iza Vas sa papirom na kojem će pisati da će Vam se sve nadoknaditi jer to već vuče drugu zakonsku problematiku.
> 
> Nedavno sam bio u uredu i mogu reći kako sam vidio popriličan broj nezadovoljnih partnera. Uglavnom su to ljudi koji imaju svoju tvrtku ili obrt, te voze sami ili imaju još jednog vozača. Mnogi su očito mislili kako će odraditi 40 sati tjedno i od toga namiriti sve troškove poslovanja, amortizaciju i plaću. Gospodo draga, to je nemoguće na ovakvom tržištu gdje ima ovoliki broj vozača i nelojalne konkurencije. Nema "lagodnog" života od vožnje.
> 
> Sa druge strane partneri, tj. neki, su govna. Nitko neće podijeliti ikakve informacije, pomoći drugome nego se šuti i čeka da drugome krepa krava. Jučer su me izbacili iz grupa na fejsu jer eto nisam popularan sa ovakvom pričom. Kvarim posao u kojem navlače naivce na kojima zarađuju, a vozači izvuku kraći kraj.


Kontaktirao sam ih i oni mene nude auto ali što ako te po 2 **** zaustave


----------



## Industrial

Njih to moraš pitati. 
Tebe je inspekcija zaustavila? Možeš malo više detalja napisati?

Ovog vikenda sam prvi **** alkotestiran od kada vozim. U razgovoru sa policajcem dobio sam informaciju kako su ulovili nekoliko vozača koji su vozili klijente u alkoholiziranom stanju. Svaka čast ljudi, tako treba. Ne štetite samo sebi nego i svim drugim vozačima.


----------



## Lexkan

Jel ovaj grayball radi kod vas http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-39164880


----------



## josip broz

Industrial said:


> Sinoć smo na HRT-u mogli vidjeti kako se UBER stavlja izvan zakona, tj. svaki UBER partner je u prekršaju po tumačenju ministarstva. Stoga, svatko tko vozi preko platforme može biti prekršajno kažnjen od strane inspekcije.
> Druga instanca, ona sudska, dosada nije donijela niti jedno pravomoćno rješenje po kojem bi se moglo tumačiti kako je UBER izvan Zakona o prijevozu u cestovnom prometu.
> Radna skupina u ministarstvu radi po starim dobrim običajima, svi tupe svoje i rješenja godinama neće biti. Promjene zakona će se dogoditi negdje 2055. godine jer je svima njima dobro.
> 
> Uglavnom, otvoren je lov na sve vozače i partnere koji rade preko platforme. Možete imati sve dokumente u autu, kako se preporučuje, ali to vam doslovno ništa ne znači. Kazne koje se izriču su samostalna interpretacija inspektora, ali kreću se od 20.000 do 100.000 kuna za pravne osobe (tvrtke), ali nemojte misliti kako ćete proći kroz to "neoštećeni" jer se izriču kazne i za fizičke osobe od 15.000 do 50.000 kuna.
> 
> Trenutno ne znam što misliti. Zadnjih dana promet baš i ne blista, definitivno ima previše vozila koja su uključena. Veliki partneri UBER-a muljaju na sve strane sa vozačima. Rade se ugovori o djelu koji su na dnevnoj bazi, nitko nije prijavljen, ali sve funkcionira. Ekipa iz UBER-a na to svakako žmiri jer to kao nije njihov problem, ali


----------



## ZoFiume

josip broz said:


> Niste dobili Uber na balkanski način nego ste dobili Uber onakav kakav on jest. Nigdje na svijetu Uber nije zamišljen da biste vi profitirali i potrajali. Vi ste potrošna roba a Kalanick i kod nas Tremac, su ti koji uzimaju pare. Zar je moguće da ste toliko glupi da to ne kužite? Puštaju vas na cestu u neograničenom broju , još malo pa ćete stajati, a njima svejedno. Oni uzimaju uvijek. Ne kužite da oni zarađuju na sirotinji i od sirotinje stvaraju još veću sirotinju? Mislite da ste pametni jer možete ući u posao bez ikakvih ulaganja i priprema a moćna i dobra korporacija, veća od svih zakona i država, tu je da vas štiti od neugodnosti? Fućka se korporaciji . Nisu ni oni glupi, svjesni su što rade i zašto bi ugrožavali svoj profit zbog šačice lijenih bijednika, bez elementarne pristojnosti? Zna Uber kakav profil ljudi spreman je ući u posao s idejom , u startu izvrgavanja svih lokalnih propisa i zakona. Tu ih podržavam : nikakve empatije ni suosjećaja prema takvima. Iskoristi i odbaci , ionako je to -a to ste svi vi - talog društva. Žderači tržišta i uništavači zdrave ekonomije. Potpisali ste ugovor sa vragom a vrag je gladan i traži naplatu. I bit će vam naplaćeno. Što više i što prije to bolje.
> 
> Popušili ste , mladići , pričice i propagandu koju vam servira ekipa koja dooobro živi od vaših 25%. Jedina je sličnost između vas jadnika i vaših šefova ignorantski stav prema društvu i okolini. Samo Oni imaju a Vi nemate da bi oni imali. Ja jednostavno ne kužim da neko može biti toliko glup da ruši cijenu (na koju se godinama nitko ne buni ) do neisplativosti, odnosno, kužim sa stanovišta Tremca i Kalanicka jer oni uzimaju uvijek, ali ne kužim zašto vi na cesti pristajete na to. U stvari kužim da vas vodi propaganda , neiskustvo i elementarna glupost plus glad za brzom , dugoročno neodrživom zaradom. Kolko sam skužio vas postoji dvije vrste: avanturisti - vikend ratnici koji se pale na " ja malo taxi vozim " šprehicu i briju na neki rideshare trend koji nema veze s vezom , to su debili koji ne kuže ništa a druga vrsta su oni koji misle da je tu zarada za život i familiju i te spike su im motivacija da se bore na cesti sami sa sobom i okolinom. Oni ustvari plaćaju najvišu cijenu vožnje ( onaj dio cijene kojeg su zli i bezobzirni putnici oslobođeni i ostaje im za pivu ). Vožnja od 2.5 km za cijenu manju od pive u klubu čisti je poklon. Vi im plaćate runde a sami cuclate kavu iz aparata na pumpi po 10 !! kn. Jadno, nije li?


Druže Tito, fino si se potrudio napisati pisamce, slažem se u 90% napisanog ali kad si se već ulovio debila, zašto si tu izostavio sebe i svoju ekipu? Ne kužiš da te zgazilo vrijeme, kako ime s kojim se predstavljaš, tako i tvoje, polunepismeno zanimanje. Idi napravi đir po planeti i vidi koje lubanje i šljam taxira, dovoljno da ti se zgadi naziv taxist, uostalom, šta te kurac boli ako će netko raubat sebe i svoj auto za siću?! Ako je netko dno i kaljuža, onda su to bez konkurencije vozači Cammea i Eko-a jer taj posao, na način kako su im ga organizirali, može radit samo netko tko ne cijeni sam sebe. Jebeš njih.
Naravno da ima nedojebanih seljačina i klinaca koji ne kuže poantu Ubera i sl.platformi, to se vidi iz masovnog "poduzetničkog pokreta" u ovoj septičkoj jametini od države jer Uber je sve samo ne ovo šta se ovdje izvodi ali kad je ili će, ovaj neuki narod napravit nešto razumno? Druže Broz, tko je tebi kriv što se ti nisi sjetio isfurat sličnu aplikaciju pa da ti na dnevnoj bazi padaju milioni na račun iz preko 100 zemalja u svijetu. Ti si kao neka poštenjačina koja sere po korporacijama, nisi u talu s njima, kao ni ja, jbga, tko nam je kriv, a ti si još morao platit licencu i sva sranja da bi patio od bolova u kičmi, hemaroida i tko zna čega i veselio se kovanici od 5kn bakšiša. Pusti budale da rade što budale žele, ionako će nas demokracija (čitaj;apokalipsa),sve sjebat.
No da završim s Uberom, taj isti Uber je potisnuo Yellow u NY, kao i Black Cab u Londonu, aj da ne šiljimo dalje s nekom smijurijom tipa RTZ itd. Svi se mogu odmah naguzit ako misle da ćete nešto promijenit. Ako oni odluče ovdje ostati, a očito misle jer su platili da ostanu. (Mama-san igra sa velikim dečkima na većem levelu  )
Definitivno treba uvest reda kod nas, neka svi voze, osim klinaca koji si još ne znaju guzicu obrisat, kamoli se obrijat i likova koji ne znaju di je autobusni kolodvor. Ionako će sve funkcionirat dok netko opako ne nastrada, a na dobrom je putu, obzirom na kaos po cestama. Kako bilo, bit će veselo i zanimljivo.
Nemoj šta zamjerit, ništa osobno, u principu, bmk za Uber, taxi, hdzsdp i ovaj ćumez općenito.


----------



## Industrial

Što tebi uopće odgovoriti na ova tvoja "intelektualna" laprdanja?! 

Zanimljiv si kao okamenjeno govno od mamuta, a isto tako ćete izumrijeti poput mamuta.

ps Kako ide skupljanje priloga za inspektore?


----------



## Industrial

Moram vam se zahvaliti na surgeu koji ste sinoć umjetno radili, fina lova se digla. Šišam te u sinoćnjoj kilometraži, dobrano je svanulo, a i dalje je pingalo.

Pozdravi frenda koji se sinoć prekvalificirao u fotografa na Gajevoj.


----------



## Industrial

Tito moj, manuo si ti svoje zanimanje. Trebaš se malo opismenit i bacaj se u posao pisanja romana, ide ti to dobro. 

Samo vi petljajte po aplikaciji i naručujte vožnje, to uberovcima ide na ruku jer je potražnja veća od ponude i odoše cijene u nebo. Kad si već spomenuo Olivera, upala mi fantastična vožnja od Arene sa tri trebe. Što da ti kažem, njih tri, jedna vožnja od 72 km, a surge 2.5.

Ja ti spadam u kategoriju koju je Tito htio istrijebiti, a Uber mi je onako diverzifikacija rizika i ulaganja kad već imam poneki auto viška trenutno. Ja sam za volanom kada imam viška vremena i volje za komunikaciju sa ljudima. 

Nego, daj mi reci jel imaš kojeg kolegu kojem je licenca nepotrebna jer ju je naslijedio od čače taksiste? Imam dvojcu koji voze za mene, a žao mi ih ako Uber rikne, pa da ljudima pomognem.


----------



## Prcko

Nije ni vama lako sa tim uberom


----------



## Industrial

Jel su se taksijaneri solidarizirali sa agrokorovcima, pa će ih džabe voziti na posao dok ne dobiju plaću? 

Kada počinjete sa štrajkovima i blokadama? Toliko najava, a ono šipak. 

Neku večer sam vozio studoše koji voze za nekog lika, pa jbt koji kikiriki im se plaća da to nije normalno. Fakat nam treba inspekcija da istrijebi likove koji se ne drže nikakvih zakona.


----------



## DamirB

a vidim taxijaneri i ovdje ludi  bit će još luđi  sve u svoje vrijeme ...
inače evo i moj forum 
uber.internet-stvar.hr
ps Kako ide skupljanje priloga za inspektore?


----------



## Lexkan

Ijaooo kretena


----------



## Industrial

Izgleda da će u svibnju biti još inspekcijskih nadzora po Zagrebu, a onda sele na jug. 
Do kraja mjeseca se može očekivati inspektore na klasičnim lokacijama, aerodrom, autobusni, Gajeva, Radnička...

*Navodno će biti i noćna smjena ovaj vikend, stoga pamet u glavu i zaobilazite vruće lokacije. Radije pustite koju vožnju nego da najebete. *

I dajte se više opametite kada lovite surge, isključite se dok ne dođete u epicentar surgea i onda se uključite!!! Ubijate si zaradu dok ste online!!!


----------



## Lexkan

Držte se uberlije


----------



## Industrial

Dzabe držanje, kada je Uber proglašen transportnom kompanijom od EU suda. Sada bi se priča mogla mijenjati iz osnova u cijeloj EU.


----------



## Lexkan

Josip broz puko skroz.
Treba tim taksijanerima jedan dobar psihić


----------



## Lexkan

Javlja Index.hr

JUČER je u Zagrebu po prvi put Prometna inspekcija Ministarstva mora, prometa i infrastrukture konfiscirala automobil vozača Ubera.

http://www.index.hr/mobile/clanak.aspx?category=vijesti&id=972688


----------



## uberslave 1

Industrial said:


> Sinoć smo na HRT-u mogli vidjeti kako se UBER stavlja izvan zakona, tj. svaki UBER partner je u prekršaju po tumačenju ministarstva. Stoga, svatko tko vozi preko platforme može biti prekršajno kažnjen od strane inspekcije.
> Druga instanca, ona sudska, dosada nije donijela niti jedno pravomoćno rješenje po kojem bi se moglo tumačiti kako je UBER izvan Zakona o prijevozu u cestovnom prometu.
> Radna skupina u ministarstvu radi po starim dobrim običajima, svi tupe svoje i rješenja godinama neće biti. Promjene zakona će se dogoditi negdje 2055. godine jer je svima njima dobro.
> 
> Uglavnom, otvoren je lov na sve vozače i partnere koji rade preko platforme. Možete imati sve dokumente u autu, kako se preporučuje, ali to vam doslovno ništa ne znači. Kazne koje se izriču su samostalna interpretacija inspektora, ali kreću se od 20.000 do 100.000 kuna za pravne osobe (tvrtke), ali nemojte misliti kako ćete proći kroz to "neoštećeni" jer se izriču kazne i za fizičke osobe od 15.000 do 50.000 kuna.
> 
> Trenutno ne znam što misliti. Zadnjih dana promet baš i ne blista, definitivno ima previše vozila koja su uključena. Veliki partneri UBER-a muljaju na sve strane sa vozačima. Rade se ugovori o djelu koji su na dnevnoj bazi, nitko nije prijavljen, ali sve funkcionira. Ekipa iz UBER-a na to svakako žmiri jer to kao nije njihov problem, ali glavno da se priča o nekakvim standardima. Klasično prodavanje muda pod bubrege. Dobili smo UBER na balkanski način.


brate nista bolje nije ni u americu,,vozim uber u Texasu,,cisto svranje kurcu,,vise zaradim kad razvozim picu po gradu,,nisam ni znao da je uber do Balkana doso..sta da vam kazem nego sretno momci,,sto vise u kesu naplacujte,,zajebi uber kako god mozes,jebu i oni nas,,pozdrav iz Texasa


----------



## Industrial

Ponovno se događa hrvatska klasika u stilu "rješavanja" problema. Umjesto da se problem riješi kroz zakon i pravilnik, sve strane koriste polu rješenja. Pravilnici u gradovima su se mogli riješiti kroz cca 2 mj, a zakon kroz 6 mj., no što se riješilo?! Određene institucije doslovno siluju male poduzetnike koji pokusavaju uloviti nekakvu zaradu.

Ajmo sada karte na stol. Što mislite zašto se taksisti bune? Bune se zbog kršenja zakona?  Bune se jer ne mogu više zarađivati kao prije. Kada se navikneš na prihod od cca 20.000 kn mjesečno teško je spasti na manju cifru. (govorim o zagrebačkim)

U cijelom poslu oko Ubera nakotilo se i mnogo mutnih likova koji "zapošljavaju" ljude, a ti ljude rade smjene od 12 sati. Sve u stilu Cammea. Sa druge strane, tu su partneri koji uzimaju 10% - 15% da preko njih vozite, naravno tu je u priči totalna ilegala. Tu su i studenti koji voze 8 sati za 120 kn. No, ovo je pokazatelj kako funkcionira država.

U najvećem problemu su oni koji voze za sebe, tj. vlasnici tvrtke ili obrta. Susret sa inspekcijom ih može uništiti i strpati u dužničko ropstvo. 

Uglavnom, stvorena je ogromna psihoza koja nikome ne ide na korist. Država siluje poduzetništvo u svim pogledima. Nitko od njih ne shvaća tko im daje novac za plaće i tko puni proračun. Sami pile granu na kojoj sjede, a kada grana pukne i oni padnu, vjerujte mi prvi će izaći na ulice prosvjedovati. 

Što se tiče Ubera, nemojte biti presigurni da će stajati iza vas kako govore svim partnerima.


----------



## DamirB

al ga ti lupetaš taxijanerske lažanije , to nije za vjerovati.

1.Za najam vozila sa vozačem nisu potrebne licence
2.Zarada kod vas taxista iznosi pola prometa jer vaš starinski sistem ima previše praznog hoda ... primjer moje zarade na Uberu ti je ovdje uber.internet-stvar.hr/viewtopic.php?f=5&p=128 , znači miješaš kruške i jabuke
3.Izolirani incident nije nikakvo pravilo , meni kad se pokvario auto sa putnicima uredno sam im naručio drugi uber, kod vas taxista ima ilegalaca isto tako.

Za sve argumentirane rasprave sam dostupan ... ali laži me ne zanimaju.


----------



## Lexkan

Zahuhtalo se, odo kokice spremiti


----------



## DamirB

Je kuha se  meni već više pun kuki kretenskih taxijanera i njihovih laži.
Čuj budalu on će mene uvjeravati da mi se ne isplati voziti. Kao ja ******iran pa neznam računati 
I uporno ih jebe uberova provizija koja ide u nizozemsku 
Čuj ako sam ja voljan sa njihovim sistemom i voljan sam taj sistem plaćati 25 % šta to njih boli kuki ? 
Meni dapače drago da su dosta pametni i registriraju se u državi gdje je manji porez, jbg ja nemogu jer ovdje radim, al njihov server može biti i u nizozemskoj ili americi ... meni samo važno da dobro funkcionira.
A kolko vidim i putnici vole da funkcionira.
A što se tiče njihovih aplikacija Cameo - govno , eko taxi izgleda isto tako , a radio taxi uveo aplikaciju al izgleda da ju niko niti ne koristi tako da je to turbo govno 
Eto dernjaju se jer znaju da je došla konkurencija i da NEMA VIŠE LAKE LOVE 
E pa neka je i krajnje vrijeme je


----------



## josip broz

Pozdravio te frendic koji danas nije uspio na HBZ-Slavonska pogodit cestu pa su i njega i stranku odnjeli...Vidis, nas je bilo oko osamstopedeset a sad smo na natjecaju dobili pojacanje jos stotinjak novih. To ti je zato sto smo zastarjeli i sto smo kretencine i zato sto vec nekih sest, sedam godina imamo to govno od aplikacije koje nitko ne jebe i dijelom zato sto ne drhtimo od inspekcija jer smo po Pe-Es-u i zato sto ne ovisimo o gazdi Trevis-Tremac vec si gazdu biramo sami i ne saljemo 25% na majmunske otoke pa nam neki kurac ostane za servise da nam auti ne krepavaju na cesti.Mi smo ti frende stvarno samostalni obrtnici UDRUZENI u zajednicu tzv. Udruzenje Samostalnih Obrtnika jarane moj a vi ste obicno iznajmljeno vozilo sa vozacem u sluzbi prvo korporacije a potom nekakvih satro poduzetnika , vi nemate pravo ni da prdnete i jedino vase pravo je da budete sretni sto ne skupljate flase po kontejnerima nego vozite žicare koji ne mogu platit 6Kn po kilometru pa se glodare s vama a kad spizdite cijenu x2 ili slicno onda zovu nas. Uopce ne znam zasto gubim vrijeme s tobom, jel ima netko pametniji tu? Valjda vam ovaj zadojeni placenik nije vrhunski domet sto se kadra tice?


----------



## DamirB

znači sve pet ... pa što onda kmečite protiv ubera ?
imate licence i udrugu ... sretni zadovoljni i opet kmečite ?
kmee kmee 
kako ide skupljanje priloga za inspektore ? nešto su prestali apsit 
kmee kmee


----------



## josip broz

Ti si stvarno bolestan. Jebiga, kakva firma takvi i "partneri vozaci". Bas cu pitat Davora di vas nalazi


----------



## DamirB

eto ... vidiš druže tito ti se stvarno najeo neke čudne bunike  
Nije bolest sve što boli 
Već kad lupetaš kaži ti meni točno po kojem to zakonu je uber ilegalan ?
hint: zakon o prometu čl 14 stavak 1 uglavnom spominju 
e sad ti pročitaj taj zakon pa mi objasni gdje se tu spominje uber , bla-bla car ili neki drugi sistem ?


----------



## josip broz

Kakva vam je to nova usluga na aerodromskoj pisti, drugovi? Ubererlajns? Ajmo kladu : oce vas u srijedu ukinut ili ne? Ja mislim da nece, previse ste ulozili u poso i radnike i sezonu i naplacali se novinara i politicara da vas sad ukinu. Morali bi onda ukinut sami sebe ovi u vladi i saboru i na panti tako da ste sigurni sto se toga tice,bar do jeseni, dabogda grijesim ali bojim se... A i opustio bi ionako pust grad jer lijepo mi je vidit vas kako tumarate naokolo ili odmarate malo na jagicevoj pumpi dvojica, trojica. Vidim i butkovica ste uvatili za jaja. Jaki ste, jedino vam najvisa instanca preko bare malo kiksa. To znate da smo trevis i ja burazi? Iz istog sela kraj Budjejovica tamo di pivu rade? Piva je vrh, jedino je trevis uvijek vise naginjao prašcima pa nije bas razvio neku socijalnu svijest. Malo ste digli tarife ? Cuo sam i da naplacujete po glavi, je li to moguce?


----------



## DamirB

Butković nemože od sramote više vas taxijanere podržavat  
Ipak dobar vam ovaj ilegalni prosvjed ... a eto i pristojno je ispao ... sa obzirom na to kakvi ste ja sam očekivao da ćete policiju napast golim guzicama 
A šta jest jest ... treba mijenjat zakon ali tako da zabrane vas taxijanere i gotovo ... nastat će konačno mir.


----------



## Lexkan

https://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/clan...ium=fanpagetportal&utm_campaign=facebookshare

Za stvarno?


----------



## Lexkan




----------



## Industrial

Taksijaneri opet sraćkaju. Imaju problema sa dugim svjetlima kada skuže da je uber ispred njih. Valjda im se ručica zaglavi.


----------



## Industrial

Dragi uberovci, dvaput razmislite prije nego prihvatite vožnju na križanjima Gajeve i Preradovićeve sa Teslinom. Preko vikenda u noćnim satima je operirala carina u suradnji sa policijom. Akcija će se nastaviti i nadalje, proračun se mora puniti. Uglavnom, toplo vam preporučan izbjegavanje tih punktova koliko god bili privlačni za vožnje. 

Pozdrav nekolicini taksističkih debila iz Gajeve, stvarno ste pravo lice uljuđene i građanske Hrvatske. Zaslužujute da vam se poravna kralježnica.


----------



## Industrial

Samo ću napisati RIP Radio Taxi Zagreb!


----------



## Lexkan

Stižu promjene https://vijesti.rtl.hr/novosti/hrva...rat-ce-se-uber-svi-ce-moci-voziti-gdje-pozele


----------



## Industrial

Totalna liberalizacija tržišta. 
Sada će Cammeo opet biti u problemima gdje naći nove robove, a taksijaneri će divljati po cestama.


----------



## Lexkan

Evo prijete preko obrtničke komore umjesto da se reguliše sav transport


----------



## Industrial

Laprdaju oni svašta, od odštetnog zahtjeva prema državi za nadoknadu prihoda do optužbi ministrici da je Uber pisao zakon.


----------



## SpiKerr

ajmo malo živnut ovaj dio foruma, ima nas al šutimo...
kužim nedamo matrijala ljakseranima , al ono možemo mi malo razglabat...


----------



## josip broz

Evo i ja ću rado u diskusiju, bez uvreda i razložnu, osim s bakulom jer je on pun mržnje. Šta sam vređo, vređo sam.


----------



## Lexkan

OK gdje se iznajmljuju auta i na koji način sa poreznom


----------



## SpiKerr

Što se auta tiče, ima mali milion partnera koji ih nude kroz "posao" kod njih. Ali ja ti to ne bih preporučio. Možeš kao radit kod njih, na njihovom autu, sa njihovim gorivom, ali.....
Moraš biti na mreži 9,10, 11+h... ovisi o partnera o partnera.
Svašta sam čuo , ništa dobro. Osim gro nezadovoljnih vozača. Ja auto rentam iz jedne poznatije Rent a Car kuće, uvjeti su "dobri", mada može to i jeftinije....
Ali imam podršku, servis, vučnu službu, novi auto 24/7 
Što se tiče porezne, tj poreza...
Ja radim , tj prijavljen sam kod Partnera na pola radnog vremena, jel tolko iskreno i radim... ovo mi je dodatni posao... sve ama baš sve poreze prireze i dodatke i osigruanja itd... sve ... lovica ide prek računa pa čak i plačam ovrhu koju imam, a u nazad 10 godina nisam jednu kunu imao da platim...

Pokušavajte se dobro raspitati za uvjete pod kojima radite za razne partnere, ima ih levata pljačkaša, debila.... rijetki su pošteni.
Ako baš treba, mogu preporučiti partnera, ali kažem na Vama je da se DOBRO informirate o uvjetima"!!!!!


----------



## Industrial

SpiKerr said:


> Ja radim , tj prijavljen sam kod Partnera na pola radnog vremena, jel tolko iskreno i radim... ovo mi je dodatni posao... sve ama baš sve poreze prireze i dodatke i osigruanja itd... sve ... lovica ide prek računa pa čak i plačam ovrhu koju imam, a u nazad 10 godina nisam jednu kunu imao da platim...


Ovo ti je dodatni posao, a prijavljen si na 4 sata? Negdje si prijavljen na 8 i onda kod partnera na još 4. Zanimljivo, humoristično i sasvim zakonski nemoguće. Naime, ne samo zakonski nemoguće nego i sustavno nemoguće.

Imamo balkanizirani Uber, a ovo što partneri rade vozačima je čista Cammeo shema. 12 sati smjena i tako 6 dana u tjednu. Nisam očekivao nešto posebno od Ubera jer su to sve korporacijske sheme gdje će vas se varati na šibicarski način, samo će se to zamotati u celofan. Vidim da se opako manipulira sa surgeom, pa svako malo gužva točno na obilaznici ili na močvarnim obalama Save. Neki nikada neće naučiti kada treba stati i reć ne dam više da me se guzi. Ono što mi je drago je to da su se taksisti počeli uključivati, svaka vam čast, pravi ste borci za svoju stvar.

Zanima me kakvu je kupusaru od zakona skrojio Butković, ali nekako miriši da će mnogo ekipe otpasti zbog "standarda". Sretno ekipi koja će na sezonu, samo pamet u glavu jer će se lokalci reorganizirati, prošlu sezonu im se uzeo dobar dio kolača.


----------



## Lexkan

Šuh šeh, apsurdistan


----------



## Industrial

Malo, pomalo svi uberovci postaju taksisti. Novi zakon je tu, sada još pravilnici, a onda harač državi za 3 kn po km -25% provizije. Nekak mi se čini da to baš i ne bu išlo. Jedino me veseli što će sada otpasti minijaturni auti i krame.


----------



## josip broz

Stalno isto. Uber nije ovdje ništa više balkanski nego što mu je dozvoljeno i tako je svugdje. Oni priznaju samo svoja pravila i svi vi koji ste u tome sudjelovali, vi ste svi zajedno to napravili takvim kakvo jest. Oni profitiraju više što je više vas koji u tom sudjelujete a vama je obrnuto. Vi osjećate na svojim prihodima posljedice njihove gladi. I sad su je " legalizirali ", jer ste svi za to " glasali " pri punoj svijesti.


----------



## SpiKerr

Otpada i brdo Vas taksijanera sa astrama i mečkama iz 86


----------



## Industrial

Taksisti mogu do 2021 voziti krame jer imaju 5 godina za prilagodbu. 
Zanimljivo je kako sada reagiraju kada nema više ograničenja na dozvole i licence. Sami sebi su iskopali jamu sa cijenama, a sada ponovno sraćkaju sa "cijeli svijet se urotio".


----------



## josip broz

Industrial said:


> Taksisti mogu do 2021 voziti krame jer imaju 5 godina za prilagodbu.
> Zanimljivo je kako sada reagiraju kada nema više ograničenja na dozvole i licence. Sami sebi su iskopali jamu sa cijenama, a sada ponovno sraćkaju sa "cijeli svijet se urotio".


Nemamo nikakvu prilagodbu nego imamo krame upisane u dozvole koje vrijede 5 godina i dok vrijede dozvole vrijede i krame, kad dozvole odvrijede svoje, odvrijedile su i krame. To ovisi od pojedinca do pojedinca, kada je tko zadnji put produžio dozvolu. Moja recimo vrijedi baš do 2021. To sa dozvolama ne jebe nas baš pretjerano zato jer imamo svoje stranke a zbog uberovog nekontroliranog primanja svega i svačega nešto i tu dobijemo, cammeo nam isto prepušta, bar su do sada, konstantno ljude jer im je usluga nula a razlika u cijeni minimalna. Jedino što me čudi je nikakva reakcija naših glavonja na to glupo ograničenje. Ima tu raznih teorija ali većina je preglupa da bi na to trošio slova , pogotovo ovdje.


----------



## Industrial

Čujem da će nekolicina uberovaca sa novijim autima taksirati i paralelno voziti preko aplikacije. Daj napiši malo kako funkcionira shema sa stajalištima. Jel na Glavnom ona šačica i dalje drži ekskluzivu? Pomozi malo novim kolegama. Ako nije problem, možeš napisati i kako vam funkcionira aplikacija, koliko vožnji prek nje ide.


----------



## josip broz

Industrial said:


> Čujem da će nekolicina uberovaca sa novijim autima taksirati i paralelno voziti preko aplikacije. Daj napiši malo kako funkcionira shema sa stajalištima. Jel na Glavnom ona šačica i dalje drži ekskluzivu? Pomozi malo novim kolegama. Ako nije problem, možeš napisati i kako vam funkcionira aplikacija, koliko vožnji prek nje ide.


Nemam pojma za glavni, štand je slobodan i može stat ko oće, naravno na zlom je glasu zbog žutih, dijelom naših izbačenih bivših članova pa pristojni ljudi izbjegavaju i stoje na pošti, autobusni je naš u tunelu i tu više nema trte mrte jer svi moraju bit ulogirani pa interna pazi na red, onaj štand vani kod terminala zove se Knin i tu je mješana ekipa pa nema nikakve kontrole ni garancije. Aplikacija je ok i svaki dan sve više ljudi koristi ima i kartično preko nje tak da ne zaostaje za uberovom, postoji već godinama, od prije uber ere samo što nismo baš upirali sa marketingom pa dosta ljudi još ni ne kuži da to imamo. Naravno ne dere 25% vozačima jer smo mi samoupravljači i ne otimamo sami sebe. Na stajalištima, di je ekipa mješana vozi se po redu, naravno samo među firmama se to gleda a stranka bira firmu, ja ako sam treći među našima poslat ću našem prvom makar je na redu prvi recimo eko, tako i oni. Ne šalješ konkurenciji ako stranka bira tebe, tvoju firmu. Nema tu puno pameti. Mi šljakamo po stajalištima a ostali imaju sustav na zone pa ne moraju bit fizički na štandu da bi bili ulogirani dok mi još za sad moramo. Inaće ta stajališta gradu se plaćaju


----------



## Industrial

Čuo sam od jednog taksijanera da ove ispred Glavnog zovu udbaši. 
Ovo za stajališta nisam znao da se dodatno plaća, mislio da je to u onom gradskom haraču. Makar mislim da će to sada biti ukinuto sa plaćanjem gradske licence. 
Mirišim sranje na aerodromu u skoroj budućnosti jer će dosta starih i novih razrijediti goričke, a to znači da će ovi opet show raditi.


----------



## josip broz

Industrial said:


> Čuo sam od jednog taksijanera da ove ispred Glavnog zovu udbaši.
> Ovo za stajališta nisam znao da se dodatno plaća, mislio da je to u onom gradskom haraču. Makar mislim da će to sada biti ukinuto sa plaćanjem gradske licence.
> Mirišim sranje na aerodromu u skoroj budućnosti jer će dosta starih i novih razrijediti goričke, a to znači da će ovi opet show raditi.


Udbaši... To je njihova neka lokalna valjda sprdačina, uopće se ne miješam, dofuram ljude, istovarim i odo dalje, nisam siguran da mi naleti stranka da bi je uopće pokupio od tamo. Imam averziju prema tom mjestu i još pokojem, autobusni npr, Gajeva... Jebiga, velikogorički su si sami sve zakuhali, htjeli su porto za sebe i sad ga imaju, isto mi se gadi. Sranje je što ce sad moc tu po gradu dribljat a taman smo ih se rijesili. Teska su to sranja. Posao je sjeban. Tenk ju amerika, veli pjesma..


----------

